# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Architectural Lighting Magazine -  A whole issue on Museum lighting

## T. Ashley McGrew

http://mydigimag.rrd.com/publication/?i=60949&p=31

----------


## Tim Roby

Thanks for sharing this article!  The discussion of LED lighting is really interesting and critical because they sound like a great solution, but there is still research to be done!

----------

